# My constantly growing stash :-)



## carandru (Dec 8, 2008)

So I finally got around to taking some pics of my stash. I tried to label everything I could...but that didn't end up being everything. I still need to take pics of my brushes, but until then, Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My eye shadows (I hope you all can read all the labels, if not just ask):













My pigments:









My falsies (in case you didn't know red cherry falsies are the shiznit!! I haven't met a pair that I didn't like.  If only they made the under lashes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:





Anything that I may use as a base:





Eyeliners:





Foundation/Liquid Highlighters:





Powders:





Blush:





Lipstick. Both of messed up so scarlet and the sephora came like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:









Lipgloss:









Lipliners:





Misc.  I moved my pro eye makeup remover to a smaller bottle b/c I kept knocking it over and wasting most of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The milk of magnesia help combat oil, but it's pretty drying so I only use it (very lightly) as base for performances or as a mask once in awhile.  I *would not* recommend using this on a regular basis:


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 8, 2008)

nice stash!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 8, 2008)

pretty collection!!!


----------



## belle89 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice collection. Ooh Azalea blush is pretty!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 8, 2008)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bummer about the So Scarlet though....


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great stash....I am afraid to show mine all laid out..it will make me raealize what a addict I am...I counted 56 MAC unopened lipsticks last night...

I would have sent the lippies back for new ones


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 8, 2008)

tasty i love your pro colours..


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing Collection!  I want to see a FOTD  with Azalea!!!!!


----------



## carandru (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great stash....I am afraid to show mine all laid out..it will make me raealize what a addict I am...I counted 56 MAC unopened lipsticks last night...

I would have sent the lippies back for new ones_

 
I bet your stash is like 3 times the size of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm guessing you probably have more backups than my collection as well.  Lol, I feel like I need to catch up to you! 

I totally should have sent those lippies back, but I am seriously that lazy.  I put on my lippies w/ a brush usually anyway, so it didn't really change much (except the product lost as a result).  But it sure is ugly to look at! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Amazing Collection!  I want to see a FOTD  with Azalea!!!!!_

 
I haven't even used it yet!!!  I definitely need to get around to that. I still have to make a FOTD w/ some purple lipstick for Tish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe, I can incorporate all that into one look..... hmmmmmm


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love your collection


----------



## orkira (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful collection.


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## crazeddiva (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow....just wow, it's amazing.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 10, 2008)

Omg. Great collection. How did you get your Brush Cleanser to look pink like the MAC one? When I made my brush cleanser it came out green tinged.


----------



## carandru (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_Omg. Great collection. How did you get your Brush Cleanser to look pink like the MAC one? When I made my brush cleanser it came out green tinged._

 
I used fuschia colored dish soap.  It was by palmolive but I don't remember the name. I'll look it up when I get home...if we have some left lol.  But, I'm sure any pinkish colored dish soap would be fine.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 10, 2008)

ur collection is awsome


----------



## Choupinette28 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 12, 2008)

love your collection


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Dec 13, 2008)

How do you make your brush cleanser? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## carandru (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_How do you make your brush cleanser? If you don't mind me asking..._

 
I used Enkore's method.

YouTube - Home Made Brush Cleanser


----------

